# Eggs!



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I have had this pair for 2 and a half months and today they are Proven. I am so excited because these will hopefully be my first darts that I have produced. Havent checked my Azureus pair for eggs for a few days and today it seemed they were in their hide for most of the day together. I found these today around 6:30 pm. 

My question is...

Should I put the eggs back under the hide for another day or do they look fertilized already?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! 

(sorry, I'm a noob. You'd better wait for someone else to answer your egg question)


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! They look good to me but I am no expert.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

you will see in about 3 days... would put them back for at least another 24hrs tough.

congrats.


----------



## Kantix (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice! I hope they turn out well for you.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! I just put them back how I found them and I'll pull them tomorrow. If anyone feels I should do otherwise please let me know. I am just afraid that if they are fertilized they could be trampled or possibly consumed and I would lose them. 

Do they look Fertilized to any of you?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Well done. There's no way for us to tell whether they are fertilized or not without seeing cell division or development. How long were they there before you pulled them would you guess? Rule of thumb, leave them for 48 hours.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

It is possible that they were laid today. They spent most of the day under the coco-hut together, but it has been a few days since I've checked for eggs so they also could have been laid earlier.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with others, wait atleast 24 hours to pull the eggs. If you are wondering or nervous about the next step the egg and tadpole caresheets are very usefull and JoshsFrogs has a video on their site about eggs and tadpoles as well. Congrats btw.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I find that once they've been fertilized, there's a slight darkening to the jelly portion of the egg. Before they've been fertilized, it still is very clear.

Just my experience.

Good luck with them, eggs are always exciting.

Deb


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Ok well they are in the viv now. Lights just went out so I'll see how everything is tomorrow. I also have a vent tad that just began to gain his yellow coloration. I will get a picture of that little guy tomorrow. I am about to be swimming in tads soon hopefully. I've been patiently waiting for these guys and I'm glad they've begun breeding for me. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

jig1 said:


> I agree with others, wait atleast 24 hours to pull the eggs. If you are wondering or nervous about the next step the egg and tadpole caresheets are very usefull and JoshsFrogs has a video on their site about eggs and tadpoles as well. Congrats btw.


I second this, love joshsfrogs method for raising tads. You'd better order supplies soon!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Sadly the eggs seem to have gone bad 
This is their first clutch of eggs so I am not too worried. Hopefully they get the hang of this soon. I may also get my hands on some different supplements. I've been dusting with Herptivite and Rep-Cal. If anyone could lead me to something that would get me my best results I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't sweat it, it's expected.

I just got my first dart frog pair in years though I've been into dart frogs off and on since 98 though this is the first time I've gone exclusively Dart Frogs.

I've had my Azureus pair 6 days ago tomorrow and Have seen some breeding activity but nothing yet. They're only 12 months old and have layed a few bad clutches before I got them. Takes them a bit but I'm hoping the first clutch laid here within the next few days hopefully, will be good. Looking foward to having my first tapoles going! I assume since they've settled in and probably laying every week that I'll get eggs shortly. 

Good luck! You'll be fine!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Sadly the eggs seem to have gone bad
> This is their first clutch of eggs so I am not too worried. Hopefully they get the hang of this soon. I may also get my hands on some different supplements. I've been dusting with Herptivite and Rep-Cal. If anyone could lead me to something that would get me my best results I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


repashy calcium plus ICB


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! Now I see on Josh's Frogs that it says this supplement is an "All in one" solution. I only need to dust with just this and no vitamins? Im assuming everything needed is in it. I just would like to know how you guys use it. If I could just use this one supplement for good results that would be awesome!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I checked the huts again this morning and I woke up to find another clutch of I believe 8 eggs! I could see at least 2 bad eggs I think but I'm going to leave them in the viv for at least another day. I'll post pictures of them if I get any viable eggs.

Thanks for looking,
Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats again!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with what most people have said. What I do is when I find a cluth of eggs in the petri dish, I'll record it, and pull the next day.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Pulled them out about an hour ago hopefully they will develop. This is their 2nd clutch so I am not too optimistic. I counted 9 eggs  I will post updates when I have them. Stay tuned haha


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

So this is a pic of the second clutch that was laid this past Sunday from my Azureus pair. Looks like the 2 back left eggs are going bad after some development  But the other 7 are developing nicely. The other pic is of my sean stewart line vent tad. He/she began to show some yellow coloration and popped its legs out a few days ago, but you can't really see them in this pic because they are underneath its tail.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Gumby said:


> Thanks! Now I see on Josh's Frogs that it says this supplement is an "All in one" solution. I only need to dust with just this and no vitamins? Im assuming everything needed is in it. I just would like to know how you guys use it. If I could just use this one supplement for good results that would be awesome!


I also use the vitamins as I feel it is better than just the calcium plus ICB. I use half and half Repashy Supermin and Calcium Plus ICB. If you buy more than you need you could always post some of it for sale on here.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Gumby said:


> So this is a pic of the second clutch that was laid this past Sunday from my Azureus pair.* Looks like the 2 back left eggs are going bad after some development * But the other 7 are developing nicely. The other pic is of my sean stewart line vent tad. He/she began to show some yellow coloration and popped its legs out a few days ago, but you can't really see them in this pic because they are underneath its tail.


I'd leave them until seeing definite mold... at which point separation is needed asap. My intermedius have had a few eggs that developed a bit, looked like they might go bad, and turned out fine.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Gumby said:


> Pulled them out about an hour ago hopefully they will develop. This is their 2nd clutch so I am not too optimistic. I counted 9 eggs  I will post updates when I have them. Stay tuned haha


Sometimes it can take the frogs even 3 or 4 days to fertilize eggs---I learned to wait on pulling eggs by observing this in the growth rate of tads in the same clutch---one time there was nearly a week's difference between hatches in the same clutch. Bear in mind this is with imitators.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Here is my vent tad from above. Its front legs are just about to break free  The tad has really started to color up nicely. He should be crawling out of the water fairly soon.

-Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He looks great! Thanks for the update


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Well I figure I would give a little update. My Azureus pair must have been in the mood when the storms hit a week or so ago here in MD. They gave me 3 clutches in about a week and a half  Two eggs on 1/23/11 (pictured first), Two eggs on 1/29/11 (second picture) and they also laid a clutch of 6 good eggs on 2/2/11 (not pictured). Also, sadly the vent tad morphed out with SLS 

-Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The rain started here, today. Thank gawd it's not freezing! We should be getting it for the next few days. I've been dimming the lights and playing mood music 

Grats on your azureus eggs! Sorry to hear about the vent. I morphed out an orange lamasi with SLS. It's sad.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Took some funny pictures of the Mother of these new tads! You can see Dad poking his head out of the coco-hut  Just thought I'd share.

-Chris


----------

